# 2013 Brisbane Spring Pub Crawl



## winkle (16/8/13)

Anyone up for another pub crawl or is there too much stuff on already?
I was thinking of October, possibly go in reverse for a change ie. German Club, Brewhouse, Hoo Har Bar, Archive, Burrow, Scratch etc (maybe sneak in a quick tot at Clobbers on the way).


----------



## angus_grant (16/8/13)

I'm out for 5th October, and possibly out for 12th.

19th and 26th: :super:

I like the idea of reversing it, although some big lusty Germans beers first thing in the morning may be a bit dangerous!! 

I'll have the bacon and eggs and a pint of your finest doppelbock.......

I have to lay off the IPAs this time so I can actually taste some other beers. And a definite no to the randal in Green Beacon if we go there again. That thing ruined my palate for at least 3 beers after that. :beerbang:


----------



## winkle (16/8/13)

I was on one of the _Intercontinental Pub Crawl_s a few years back that started at the German Club - where it almost stopped as well  , took a fair bit to get the people moving......


----------



## NickB (16/8/13)

I'd like to say I'll be a definite, but I'm a maybe at this stage, depending on funds and how much I can squirrel away.....


----------



## Howlingdog (16/8/13)

That's why P.U.B.S now have an annual visit to the German Club. However, since there are now various places to enjoy exceptional beers around Brisbane it might work now provided that there is no stop for a feed at the BGC because who wants to move on after a "Pork Knuckle" accompanied by Schenkerla UR Bock?

HD


----------



## lukiferj (16/8/13)

I could be starter for this


----------



## winkle (16/8/13)

Pork Knuckle & Schenkerla UR Bock for breakfast, thats pretty hardcore B)


----------



## bradsbrew (16/8/13)

Just say Maybe!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/8/13)

I should be able to make the 26th


----------



## winkle (16/8/13)

I'm liking the 26th as well, and it gives me time to scrape together some cash.


----------



## lukiferj (16/8/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I should be able to make the 26th


Liam's going? **** this, I'm out :lol:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/8/13)

B)


----------



## Batz (16/8/13)

Oh no not again :blink: ................Ok then I'm in. :beer:

Batz


----------



## Northside Novice (16/8/13)

sounds good perry count me in  :icon_chickcheers: , until I pull out at the last gasp again due to unforseen bullshitness :angry2:

maybe a later kick off ? start with lunch at the german club rather than breakfast ? they start serving food at 12pm but the bar's open at 11 am


----------



## Batz (16/8/13)

northside novice said:


> sounds good perry count me in :icon_chickcheers: , until I pull out at the last gasp again due to unforseen bullshitness :angry2:
> 
> maybe a later kick off ? start with lunch at the german club rather than breakfast ? they start serving food at 12pm but the bar's open at 11 am



Later kick off......I don't like your chances there.


----------



## Northside Novice (16/8/13)

the germans don't start serving till 11 am? brewhouse opens at 10 am ..

maybe if they hear that the infamous sticker bandit is coming they will open at 7 am with strudels :lol:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/8/13)

Brewhouse would be a good starting point, then German for lunch. Do we then go: west end > milton > city > valley > newstead?

If we skip archive & scratch we could head straight to city via the story bridge hotel (I hear they have good beer) and maybe have time to give super what not some business as well as the embassy.


----------



## Northside Novice (16/8/13)

yeah , story bridge then citycat to beacon/tipplers for a nice river cruise with a few sneaky takeaways :drinks:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/8/13)

Citycat, great idea!


----------



## angus_grant (16/8/13)

lukiferj said:


> Liam's going? **** this, I'm out :lol:


Yeh, I am giving Liam one more chance after the last crawl. Might be just you and me Luke.. 



northside novice said:


> maybe a later kick off ? start with lunch at the german club rather than breakfast ? they start serving food at 12pm but the bar's open at 11 am


ha ha ha ha ha..... ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha..... phew, oh man. no wait, ha ha ha he he he ha ha ha... alright, I'm done. 

A nice river cruise. How romantic...... :wub:

I pity all the other CityCat patrons having to deal with us 5 or 6 venues in.. ha ha

I must resist the randal at Green Beacon, I must!!!


----------



## lukiferj (16/8/13)

Ha ha. Shaping up to be a decent turnout already.

I'm not holding anyone's hand on the boat.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/8/13)

Ah shit. angus i'm not even going to ask what I did last time because as you know, what happens on the crawl stays on the crawl!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/8/13)

You say that now Luke but you can't resist everyone's charm. Should we invite Bryan?


----------



## Northside Novice (16/8/13)

angus_grant




Posted 14 April 2013 - 10:40 AM

Liam and I rocked up to the German club and line was out along the footpath. pfffffttt.

Jumped back in cab and went back to archive (i think.....)

Got home around 10:30.





Angus, starting at lunch , this time you could actually get into the german club at a reasonable hour and maybe last till midnight ? maybe :lol:

at least you made it last time unlike me :angry:


----------



## lukiferj (16/8/13)

Yeah who am I kidding?

Who?


----------



## angus_grant (16/8/13)

Well played Northside. Bastard!  Although I reckon 12 hours of drinking is still a good effort.

And it probably would have got messy if I had made it into the German club and had a bock or two.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/8/13)

Definitely would have. I was getting pretty hazy by that point.


----------



## Donske (17/8/13)

I'd be keen to tag along for a bit of a beer adventure, looks like it will be the 26th which should work for me, depends if I decide to do the Victory away trip or not which depends on pricing of flights to Melbourne that weekend.


----------



## Rowy (18/8/13)

Enjoy gents! I leave on the 25th for the Swains. By 10.00am on the 26th I will hopefully be up to my balls in Coral Trout and Red Emperor.


----------



## Maheel (18/8/13)

charter or personal boat Rowy ?

i'll put myself down as a hopeful .....

be good to have a few soothing ales


----------



## Rowy (18/8/13)

Maheel said:


> charter or personal boat Rowy ?
> 
> i'll put myself down as a hopeful .....
> 
> be good to have a few soothing ales


15 of us have been going on a charter for the last 14 yrs. Been all over the Swains, Samuarez and even out to the Coral Sea two years ago.


----------



## ballantynebrew (20/8/13)

Im liking the idea of starting at brewhouse then city cat off to newstead or whatever


----------



## lukiferj (20/8/13)

Same. Although I don't think they open for breakfast.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/8/13)

nope. Open at 10am, but can't get food until 11:30.


----------



## lukiferj (20/8/13)

Beer is food?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/8/13)

Sure is! I'll just have some bacon & eggs before leaving home I reckon.


----------



## chunckious (20/8/13)

lukiferj said:


> Beer is food?


Their American Stout is food for sure.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/8/13)

there is a kebab shop next door at "Princess Plaza" if anyone would like to make the day interesting (diarrhoea)


----------



## lukiferj (20/8/13)

Chunkious said:


> Their American Stout is food for sure.


I was thinking breakfast stout!


----------



## ballantynebrew (20/8/13)

Subway do breakfast across the rd from the brewhouse


----------



## winkle (22/8/13)

The Burrow for breakfast then belly up at the Brewhouse at opening time?


----------



## lukiferj (22/8/13)

Good call. I could handle some Ham Solo Wookie Waffles to start the day!


----------



## Smokomark (13/9/13)

winkle said:


> The Burrow for breakfast then belly up at the Brewhouse at opening time?



ok


----------



## Batz (13/9/13)

smokomark said:


> ok


I was waiting for you there yesterday. :beerdrink:


----------



## roverfj1200 (13/9/13)

OK OK OK you have twisted my arm. I'm in.. Now when is this happening.


Cheers


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/9/13)

26th October I believe


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/9/13)

35 sleeps to go.


----------



## winkle (21/9/13)

Sheeps???


----------



## kegs23 (21/9/13)

i havent made a pub crawl yet,,,,,will be missing this one due to it be my birthday and all ready heading down the coast for a camping weekend


----------



## winkle (25/9/13)

So lets lock it in - 26th Oct. 9am optional start at the Burrow 4 breakfast wookies.


----------



## lukiferj (25/9/13)

Locked and soon to be loaded :lol:


----------



## winkle (25/9/13)

The Brewhouse for a session then a few Aventinus at the German Club and this could be bloody short pub crawl....


----------



## lukiferj (25/9/13)

Might be over by lunchtime!


----------



## angus_grant (25/9/13)

Looking forward to this one....

As long as I make the last venue this time I don't really mind how long it goes. h34r:


----------



## winkle (25/9/13)

Is the last venue still the Scratch? (for rum and cokes  )


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/9/13)

so how's this:

brewhouse > German Club > story bridge hotel(?) > citycat (roadies?) to green beacon > tipplers


----------



## winkle (25/9/13)

That sounds like the go.


----------



## angus_grant (25/9/13)

Hopefully I'll make it to the German club this time. 

And the randall at Green Beacon should not destroy my pallet quite so early this time... :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:

Pity the Bacchus beers are no longer at Super Whatnot. Could have pencilled that in for a city stop. Any where else do nice beers in city? Wasn't there a thread about the Exchange hotel having a hand-pump and some good beers available? Or do we just want to get to the Green Beacon goodness? he he

Was there another new micro-brewery getting set up in Tenerrife somewhere?

Reverse route sounds good.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/9/13)

angus_grant said:


> Was there another new micro-brewery getting set up in Tenerrife somewhere?


yeah but they look to be a while off opening

https://www.facebook.com/NewsteadBrewingCo?fref=ts&filter=1


----------



## Batz (25/9/13)

Ok so Armakeggon last weekend, Tin Can Bay seafood festival this weekend (brownie points for this!) Oktoberfest @ German club the weekend after, weekend after this Maleny brew crew....Then a crawl??? I'm going to have to work on this one.


----------



## GuyQLD (25/9/13)

angus_grant said:


> Any where else do nice beers in city? Wasn't there a thread about the Exchange hotel having a hand-pump and some good beers available? Or do we just want to get to the Green Beacon goodness? he he
> .


The exchange has a really decent tap and bottle range now. My only complaint (and I go there quite often) is its full of hipsters drinking wine and the hand pump seems to never be working (apparently I just miss the end of the keg)


----------



## angus_grant (25/9/13)

Maybe with the promise (or threat) of 15-20 guys coming in for the hand-pump might get it working.

We could ring them from German Club and see if hand pump is on. If not, straight to Green Beacon.


----------



## winkle (25/9/13)

The Embassy usually has a few worthwhile on tap and a handpump - and free wifi for drunken thread updates.


----------



## lukiferj (25/9/13)

GuyQLD said:


> The exchange has a really decent tap and bottle range now. My only complaint (and I go there quite often) is its full of hipsters drinking wine and the hand pump seems to never be working (apparently I just miss the end of the keg)


I have been there a few times and same story with the hand pump.


----------



## lukiferj (25/9/13)

Sweet potato chips are amazing there though and decent tap/bottle lineup.


----------



## Smokomark (25/9/13)

Batz said:


> Ok so Armakeggon last weekend, Tin Can Bay seafood festival this weekend (brownie points for this!) Oktoberfest @ German club the weekend after, weekend after this Maleny brew crew....Then a crawl??? I'm going to have to work on this one.


You have to come Batz.

Who else can supply stickers to cover the fine drinking establishments of Brisbane?


Looking forward to having a beer or two together again.


----------



## winkle (25/9/13)

Should have just stayed here for a month Batz :lol: (found out I could have gone to Archive after the fact <_< )


----------



## RdeVjun (26/9/13)

angus_grant said:


> Pity the Bacchus beers are no longer at Super Whatnot.


Oh, I didn't know that, what's the go there?
TBH, it isn't a surprise, they seem to have struggled with craft beer on tap. Apart from one or two good ones, the staff haven't helped to promote the beers, while retaining the awareness for operating a keggerator also escaped them.

Probably won't get along to the pub crawl, most likely away that weekend.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (26/9/13)

RdeVjun said:


> Oh, I didn't know that, what's the go there?
> TBH, it isn't a surprise, they seem to have struggled with craft beer on tap. Apart from one or two good ones, the staff haven't helped to promote the beers, while retaining the awareness for operating a keggerator also escaped them.
> 
> Probably won't get along to the pub crawl, most likely away that weekend.


I think your opinion might change if you went back in. Hop Zombie, Hopwired in the bottle to name a few and a 3 tap PROPER keg system with amazing beers on tap probably had something to do with them winning best bar in QLD on wednesday night at the Australian Bar awards.

They have come a long way since the dodgy kegarator....


----------



## Ross (26/9/13)

King Brown Brewing said:


> I think your opinion might change if you went back in. Hop Zombie, Hopwired in the bottle to name a few and a 3 tap PROPER keg system with amazing beers on tap probably had something to do with them winning best bar in QLD on wednesday night at the Australian Bar awards.
> 
> They have come a long way since the dodgy kegarator....


Best Cocktail bar, not beer bar  wasn't it? A huge congrats to them though, an excellent result. Nothing dodgy about a kegerator & the beer being stored cold. Unfortunately the beer is now stored permanently warm & just flash chilled on pouring, IMHO a backwards step for serving unpasteurised beer. We still have beer on there at times though when requested, we just aren't interested in the shit fight for taps  .

Cheers Ross


----------



## angus_grant (26/9/13)

The kegerator has always been sorted since I have been going in. I always enjoyed lobbing in after rugby and waiting for next bus to come and seeing what whacky beers were on tap. I think my favourite was the sour ale. Smashed a few of those.

I can't remember exactly what is on tap now, but certainly more mainstream bigger brewery beers (not XXXX, VB, or anything like that, just mainstream). Nothing exciting. I miss my Bacchus weird beers. :unsure:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/9/13)

angus_grant said:


> I can't remember exactly what is on tap now, but certainly more mainstream bigger brewery beers (not XXXX, VB, or anything like that, just mainstream). Nothing exciting. I miss my Bacchus weird beers. :unsure:


a quick scroll through their isntagram feed: moo brew, holgate, kooinda, all in, noisy minor, vale, bridge rd, little creatures, 4 pines, yeasty boys, sierra nevada, green beacon, mountain goat.

Ross' assessment of "shitfight for taps" seems reasonable.


----------



## angus_grant (26/9/13)

Well just to be completely clear, I was talking about what was on tap on the kegerator. They have a great bottle selection.

Will have to start going through their bottle list next time if the tap beers don't excite me.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/9/13)

I read them all off the tap decals. but anyway we digress, pub crawl!


----------



## lukiferj (28/9/13)

Are we there yet?


----------



## Smokomark (28/9/13)

How many sleeps?


----------



## Snowdog (29/9/13)

Hmm.... 26 October eh? I'm really going to try and make this. Been meaning to do it a few years now, but last year I was out of town, the year before I was crook as.... Think I did my own crawl unaware that it was on the year before that. Of course, one could crawl all the good beer pubs in the city back in '09 in an afternoon. It's nice to be spoiled for choices.

So... Burrow for Hams Solo Waffles and a beer for breakfast, then one can go any number of ways from there.... the list of good brew places has grown!


----------



## Maheel (29/9/13)

smokomark said:


> How many sleeps?


to many to start counting....

whole month yet 

must start saving a few $$$$ now :beerbang:


----------



## winkle (13/10/13)

Roll on the Pub Crawl, looking foward to the waffles and waffling for breakfast at the Burrow _(should we tell them we are coming?)_ I expect that my memory of events after the German Club visit will be rather vague.


----------



## lukiferj (17/10/13)

Any ideas on times yet? May need to get some numbers for breakfast and let Burrow know. Not sure how busy they get on a Saturday morning.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/10/13)

I'll probably skip burrow and start at brewhouse at 10am


----------



## NickB (17/10/13)

I'm in, as long as I can find at least 1 person per venue to buy me a beer, otherwise, I'm out,...














h34r:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/10/13)

take a mirror with you, then you can buy yourself a beer.


----------



## NickB (17/10/13)

I just checked, and sadly, I look like Liam!

What are the odds!

I'll send my bank account details. Shouldn't be more than $200. To be safe, maybe $800.

Cheers bud!


----------



## Maheel (18/10/13)

where is "lunch" planned to be ?

does the GC do pork knuckle for lunch ?

last crawl i had to go home soon after getting to the GC and never got a feed.... would probably have painted my house with it if i had eaten anyway...  ...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/10/13)

It's likely that we'll be there around lunch time.


----------



## Smokomark (19/10/13)

NickB said:


> I'm in, as long as I can find at least 1 person per venue to buy me a beer, otherwise, I'm out,...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ballantynebrew (21/10/13)

Attendees 

- Liam snorkel
- Ballantyne brew


----------



## winkle (21/10/13)

ballantynebrew said:


> Attendees
> 
> - Liam snorkel
> - Ballantyne brew
> -Winkle (+ 2)


----------



## Batz (21/10/13)

Working on it


----------



## angus_grant (21/10/13)

Attendees

- Liam snorkel
- Ballantyne brew
- Winkle (+ 2)
- Angus (my liver is already hurting in anticipation)

I'll be at Brewhouse for kick-off at 10AM. Will have breakfast at home to save a few $$$'s


----------



## lukiferj (21/10/13)

Attendees

- Liam snorkel
- Ballantyne brew
- Winkle (+ 2)
- Angus (my liver is already hurting in anticipation)
- lukiferj

Seems like I have family commitments first up so will not make breakfast either. Will be at the Brewhouse by 10am with my drinking shoes* 

*NB I only have drinking shoes


----------



## Maheel (21/10/13)

Attendees

- Liam snorkel
- Ballantyne brew
- Winkle (+ 2)
- Angus (my liver is already hurting in anticipation)
- lukiferj
- Maheel

i should be good, it's on the calendar and locked in


----------



## angus_grant (21/10/13)

I am warming up tonight by having some 8.5% RIS's.

Maybe knock a few 9% Belgian Tripels off later in the week although it is not a very nice drinking brew. Very alcoholy. It's like a Gin shot in the beer. Still, might help with some last minute crash training.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/10/13)

It's going to be a good day.


----------



## winkle (23/10/13)

Are bowler hats compulsary? I were goin' ta wear me flat cap.


----------



## angus_grant (23/10/13)

Flat cap day ehh. Done.

I will not attempt the accent though. Well maybe 5 beers in, but only once and hopefully I'll realise how rubbish I am at it.


----------



## winkle (23/10/13)

angus_grant said:


> Flat cap day ehh. Done.
> 
> I will not attempt the accent though. Well maybe 5 beers in, but only once and hopefully I'll realise how rubbish I am at it.


Bet my accent is worse than your accent -_-


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/10/13)

I'm going to wear a merkin on my head.


----------



## angus_grant (23/10/13)

huh, I thought you were last time....


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/10/13)

it's my favourite.


----------



## lukiferj (23/10/13)

angus_grant said:


> huh, I thought you were last time....


This just got awkward...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/10/13)

what happens on the crawl stays on the crawl


----------



## angus_grant (23/10/13)

Only because we all forget what happened.....
:chug: :super:


----------



## Smokomark (23/10/13)

Where you guys even there?


I know nothing 

I remember nothing.


----------



## lukiferj (23/10/13)

You still owe me a beer don't you Mark?


----------



## Smokomark (23/10/13)

Refer to previous quote

I remember nothing




Looking forward to a beer or three together Luke.


----------



## lukiferj (23/10/13)

Same. Should be a good day.


----------



## Smokomark (23/10/13)

I've never made it past the German club before. It will be good doing reverse order


----------



## lukiferj (23/10/13)

Don't get too cocky yet. Still haven't made it past. Ha ha.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/10/13)

haha indeed. Brewhouse has some pretty heavy beers in the fridge these days


----------



## Smokomark (23/10/13)

Challange accepted


----------



## Smokomark (23/10/13)

:beerbang:


----------



## angus_grant (24/10/13)

phew, just survived a close call. Wife is now going to a funeral tomorrow and won't be back until Saturday lunch time.

I managed to wrangle my sister into baby-sitting for the morning. Nice try World!!!!!! h34r: :beerbang:

Edit: man the email notification thing not working is really annoying!! :angry:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/10/13)

Why would you use email notifications? That shit is annoying, I have it disabled anyway. Tapatalk can send push notifications, you could use that instead?


----------



## Batz (24/10/13)

Can't make this one, we are going to Rainbow Beach for a few days instead. Don't you guys go getting up to any mischief now. :huh:


----------



## lukiferj (25/10/13)

1 more sleep gents!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/10/13)

Squeeee. 

I'm supposed to meeting some mates for beers at beacon tomorrow night so I'll have to pace myself during the day... hmm nah.


----------



## lukiferj (25/10/13)

Ha! We'll see about that! I suspect I'll be snap chatting pictures of my junk by lunchtime


----------



## angus_grant (25/10/13)

Squeeee. 

I'm supposed to meeting some mates for beers at beacon tomorrow night so I'll have to pace myself during the day... hmm nah.


Ha ha ha ha ha. Hee hee hee hee. Oh man, think I've finished now. Ha ha ha ha. 

Challenge accepted. Gentlemen, we have the mission of delivering Liam to beacon in a decidedly unsociable state. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## winkle (25/10/13)

> Challenge accepted. Gentlemen, we have the mission of delivering* Liam* to beacon in a *decidedly unsociable state*.


Thats not much of a challange


----------



## bconnery (25/10/13)

Can someone repost the supposed order of this thing ( save me trawling back through all the pages via mobile browser).
I'm heading to the Hi Fi Sat night so will be in at Archive at some point for pre gig drinks if anybody is still standing and in that area


----------



## winkle (25/10/13)

lukiferj said:


> Attendees
> 
> - Liam snorkel
> - Ballantyne brew
> ...


It seems we will probably miss the Burrow, I've been told that a 9 am start is wildly optimistic considering the first Friday beers are already being consumed, the Roar is playing tonight and the fridge is full of naughty kegs requiring some discipline and punishment.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/10/13)

the most recent one is this:

10:00AM brewhouse
German Club 
story bridge hotel(?)
citycat (roadies?) to 
green beacon
tipplers

but the story bridge might be shit, so how about this:

10:00AM brewhouse
German Club
Embassy hotel
tipplers
green beacon

we could still take a city cat to newstead from the city, it is a 33min trip in the boat so we might want roadies.


----------



## ballantynebrew (25/10/13)

story bridge reckon they have around 18 taps plus a fridge range


----------



## angus_grant (25/10/13)

Would we better off going to Green Beacon and then Tipplers?

Do Green Beacon have a late license? Or do they mind staying open until we all decide to piss off home? Would it bother them to kick us all out and tell us to bugger off? 

Doesn't bother me either way. :beer:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/10/13)

Tips shut at 10pm, beacon midnight if I recall correctly. Either way it doesn't matter


----------



## angus_grant (25/10/13)

Either way someone will be throwing us out around 10PM. ha ha


----------



## lukiferj (25/10/13)

10 pm? Very optimistic.


----------



## lukiferj (25/10/13)

Should add I'm 3 pints of IPA and 1 pint of stout in this afternoon. Just prepping the liver.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/10/13)

It's the only way.


----------



## angus_grant (25/10/13)

Just put away a light pilsener (4.6%) but will probably knock off a couple of RIS' whilst watching taped Isle of Mann 2013. Go john maguiness!!!
Maybe chomp down a Belgian tripel as well. Last time I tasted 4 weeks ago if was still very alcoholly. Why not? Got to empty the keg and I'm loathe to toss it down the drain.


----------



## lukiferj (25/10/13)

If you need a hand Angus


----------



## ballantynebrew (25/10/13)

FYI you crawlers


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/10/13)

Embassy looks the goods!


----------



## lukiferj (26/10/13)

Torpedo on tap with some sweet potato fries. Nice!


----------



## angus_grant (26/10/13)

Yep, noticed the torpedo. "Oh no, you sunk my battleship"

Crow woke myself and the little fella up at 5am. Was hoping for a sleep in to charge the batteries for today. Guess not. He he


----------



## carpedaym (26/10/13)

I'll probably stop by for one drink around 2-3pm. I'll check the thread for progress on the group's location, or otherwise I got your number Liam.

Looking forward to seeing some peeps again.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/10/13)

no worries Sean!


----------



## winkle (26/10/13)

If Translinks' timetables are to be believed, we should be at the Brewhouse at 10.20am.


----------



## angus_grant (26/10/13)

Lukifer and I should be there around 10 depending on walk time from bus station depending on translink as well.


----------



## lukiferj (26/10/13)

Off to a good start. Go card machine accepted my credit card. First time this has worked in about 6 months.


----------



## winkle (26/10/13)

My go-card won't work on buses, fine on trains (useless bloody thing).


----------



## tazman1967 (26/10/13)

Im going to hook with you outlaws sometime after lunch, domestic duties calling. Happy wife, happy life.


----------



## Smokomark (26/10/13)

See you chaps at the German club.


----------



## lukiferj (26/10/13)

We are still at brewhouse. 12 pages of IPAs to get through


----------



## Smokomark (26/10/13)

I wandered thru there and didn't spot anyone so I came up here thinking I had missed you guys.


----------



## lukiferj (26/10/13)

We are out the back on the deck.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/10/13)

Top day everyone! Memories are a bit hazy and I'm pretty sure my belt buckle even made an appearance.
SWMBO got home to find me starkers on the floor with one leg perched up on the bed. Almost made it.


----------



## ballantynebrew (27/10/13)

Awesome day a mixture of beers and talking bullshite


----------



## ballantynebrew (27/10/13)

Might pop back to the brewhouse today to get some more ipa's maybe a palate wrecker lukiferj ?


----------



## winkle (27/10/13)

Good no photos, no bollox.
Hope the green beacon experiment went well Liam.


----------



## lukiferj (27/10/13)

Wasnt just the palate that got wrecked. Managed to somehow get lost getting some money and then turning mobile data and wondering why my phone didn't work. Not sure how thr evening went but I woke up o the couch this morning feeling better than I should have.

Cheers for a good day lads.


----------



## tazman1967 (27/10/13)

Great day catching up with you guys, great beers and good company.


----------



## winkle (27/10/13)

Good day.
Started well when we hid from Smokomark at the brewhouse, the 3 Monts may have started the trouble Liam



Moose knuckles at the German club (who seemed happy to see us able to speak for a change), tap x is evil.


No sneaky nuts at the embassy.



Where was that NickB fella?
(probably went to the Beat by mistake)


----------



## Smokomark (27/10/13)

A great day out with a great bunch of blokes and plenty of great beers.
That Tap x sure was awesome Perry. It went down a treat with those pork knuckles.


----------



## angus_grant (27/10/13)

Thanks for the day guys. Was a brilliant way to blast through $150. Had a conversation with the wife when I got home and I'm in trouble because I don't remember the conversation today. She should know better. Ha ha. 
Beer of the day for me was probably hop-wired at brew house.


----------



## Northside Novice (27/10/13)

Well fuk me ! I thought this was in November for some reason  sorry brothers . Will try to organise a sneaky quicky sesh ( befor 5th Dec) for all crawlers; 
involving a cellar top shelf clean out of my bestest chite , at winkles if possible or my joint , most probably a Friday night in the next few weeks 
Will pm 

Apologies again , I was really looking forward to tying one on wit yous !


----------



## NickB (27/10/13)

winkle said:


> Good day.
> Started well when we hid from Smokomark at the brewhouse, the 3 Monts may have started the trouble Liam
> 
> 
> ...


Not quite..... 


Though I did get reminded, constantly, from 5pm to midnight.... Prick!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/10/13)

I hardly remember anything from tipplers. I know there were wings and chilli fries, and someone (Luke?) tried to walk out with a glass but Jimmy made them scull it as we were being ushered(chased) out.


----------



## Maheel (27/10/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I hardly remember anything from tipplers. I know there were wings and chilli fries, and someone (Luke?) tried to walk out with a glass but Jimmy made them scull it as we were being ushered(chased) out.


the fries and wings were awesome...

we all inhaled them and i reckon it looked like some mad drunken medieval feast to the people at the next table

great day thanks guys


----------



## angus_grant (28/10/13)

Dang, I do enjoy the wing at Tipplers. Unfortunately my funds ran out at Embassy. I think I had about $10.25 left when I got home.

I must have been drunk, I even grabbed Maccas on the way home from the bus station. :icon_vomit:


----------



## ballantynebrew (28/10/13)

very hazzy after beacon

ill have to ask Jim on Friday what i was crapping on about haha


----------



## Smokomark (28/10/13)

ballantynebrew said:


> very hazzy after beacon
> 
> ill have to ask Jim on Friday what i was crapping on about haha




I remember you crawling under the table quite a few times at tipplers.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/10/13)

hahahhaha


----------



## ballantynebrew (28/10/13)

bahaha i remember that now


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/10/13)

I think I must have stacked it at some point, got a few bruises and scratches.


----------



## Batz (28/10/13)

It's not a good crawl unless there's a bit of bark missing.


----------



## angus_grant (29/10/13)

So I missed the under-the-table adventures, attempted glass pinching, and Liam stacking it at Tipplers by going home from Embassy, etc. Not sure if I missed out or not. he he

I know, I know. I missed out.

I'll have to make the end of one of these crawls at some point. So up the budget and stick to the "under 5%" rule at the first venue next time.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/10/13)

haha, yeah it wasn't a cheap night.

I'm having a bash at my place in Yeronga on Sat 16th Nov if anyone is keen to come and have a few brews.

short walk to Fairfield station (beenleigh line, or bus route 196 etc). PM for details if interested or you can probably track me down on faeces book.


----------



## angus_grant (29/10/13)

Unfortunately I will be touring CUB (I know, I know. I am slowly trying to educate them) with some mates and then beers afterwards. If I get them stuck into some Russian Imperial stouts then it could be a short night. ha ha


----------



## ballantynebrew (1/11/13)

Apparently Jim reckons I was drinking a barley wine in the car park and necked it and said sucked in fuckers haha - no glass theif after all.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/11/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I hardly remember anything from tipplers. I know there were wings and chilli fries, and someone (Luke?) tried to walk out with a glass but Jimmy made them scull it as we were being ushered(chased) out.





ballantynebrew said:


> Apparently Jim reckons I was drinking a barley wine in the car park and necked it and said sucked in fuckers haha - no glass theif after all.



haha no idea how I managed to remember this but not much else


----------

